

New blog engine idea - rbman

This is my first "post" here and i wish not a last. Also please don't blame me for my english.
In 2009 i start to learn Rails and this is not surprise -&#62; i start to write my blog engine. it looks like a simple blog with basic functionality (posts/custom-fields/tags/categories/users/roles)
And some idea come to my mind.
Lets imagine what you have friend with cross interests, like ruby or any others.
And you want to keep your readers about this man and his posts about ruby. So, you send invite to his blog and get back answer. If your request will be accepted -&#62; your readers will see new posts from your friend. You can configure : full posts or only first part or only link like twitter.
This will create a relationships between many blogs.
It's like track-back in wp, but track-back is only tech side of this. Because this is Friendly blogging.
So, what you think?
======
kishorenc
The problem with this idea is that not every post from a friends blog is going
to be suitable for your blog audience. People read your blog, probably because
they like what you write about. Linking to other articles should be probably
done only on a per article basis.

------
dminor
Consider doing this as a WordPress plugin. I suspect there are already some
syndication plugins that do similar things already though.

------
petervandijck
Or you can just link to your friend regularly?

